# First Haircut



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I have no idea why the picture is sideways on here. sorry about that.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

What a handsome boy! He looks very dapper


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Aww, Chester looks great! What a handsome fellow 

I know what you mean, I am always nervous about grooming sessions! It took us quite a while to find someone who really knew how to groom a Golden!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Aww, Chester looks great!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Erika
I think Chester looks super adorable but I don't know if he likes his new look.
Chester isn't giving us one of his great Chester smiles. (lol))
Barbara


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 



Sheldon's Mom said:


> Erika
> I think Chester looks super adorable but I don't know if he likes his new look.
> Chester isn't giving us one of his great Chester smiles. (lol))
> Barbara



Haha I took this one earlier






this one has to be much better


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks as if his first hair cut came out well.

(I fixed your first picture)


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Rob's GRs said:


> Looks as if his first hair cut came out well.
> 
> (I fixed your first picture)


thanks so much.

it really did, i just can't stop taking pictures of him


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

He is so cute and his haircut came out great!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's more like the smiley Chester I know and love.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like your groomer did a nice job...he's a handsome boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Chester looks so handsome, the groomer did a great job.


----------



## Bear12 (Oct 7, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

thank you everyone. I have to say doing the de shed treatment really helped with all the fur in the house.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That's a really nice grooming job. 
Looks like Chester is saying "I'm sexy and I know it."


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Uh, uh I missed Chester's first haircut, he is one of my favorites before and after haircut.
How you can not love that beautiful smile!


----------

